# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Ξεκλείδωμα Technicolor TD5136v2 (Forthnet firmware)

## VirusX2

Να πω ότι ο σκοπός είναι εκπαιδευτικος και δεν φέρω καμία ευθύνη για οτιδήποτε συμβεί στο ρουτερ σας!

Επειδή γενικά δεν μου αρέσει να μην έχω τον έλεγχο των συσκευών μου και μετά από πληροφορίες που βρήκα στο νετ και στο forum, είπα να κάνω έναν οδηγό - συνοψίσω την διαδικασία για "ξεκλείδωμα" του ρουτερ και ασφάλιση του και την απενεργοποίηση της πρόσβασης του παρόχου στο ρουτερακι μας, με τον πιο εύκολο (για έμενα) τρόπο. Μιλάμε πάντα για την τελευταία έκδοση firmware WJF0.9.0 από την forthnet. Αν έχετε παλαιότερη έκδοση προβείτε σε αναβάθμιση firmware.

Αν πρόκειται να βάλετε τώρα το ρουτερ, αφού ενεργοποιησουμε το ρουτερακι, με συνδεδεμένο το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο, το αφήνουμε για κάποια λεπτά (συνήθως 5-10) έτσι ώστε να τραβήξει ρυθμίσεις και να περάσει αυτόματα το Username και password της adsl σύνδεσης. Θα το καταλάβετε αφού θα κάνει και μόνο του reset σε κάποια φάση. Είναι σημαντικό αυτό διότι ο παροχος παίρνει πληροφορίες από τα στατιστικά του ρουτερ για να ρυθμίσει διάφορες ιδιότητες της γραμμής στην αρχή.


1) Μπαίνουμε στην διαχειρηση του ρουτερ, 192.168.1.1 και φυσικά μας βάζει μέσα χωρίς login. Αυτήν την στιγμή είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι σαν user. Περιορισμενος χρήστης που δεν μπορεί να κάνει και πολλά και φυσικά έτσι οποιοσδήποτε είναι συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο μας μπορεί να μπει να πειράξει το ρουτερακι μας.


2) Πηγαίνουμε *Toolbox -> User Managment*. Εδω θα δούμε μόνο έναν χρήστη τον user, εμάς δηλαδή κάτι που δεν ισχύει φυσικά.


3) Πατάμε την επιλογή *Switch to another user*, κάτω κάτω. Σε αυτήν την φάση θα ανοίξει ένα παράθυρο για να βάλουμε τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης.


4) Βάζουμε




```
Username: forthnet
Password: F0rth@c$n3t#
```


5) Πλέον έχουμε συνδεθεί στο ρουτερ μας με το account της forthnet που έχει δικαιώματα Administrator


6) Πηγαίνουμε πάλι *Toolbox -> User Managment*. Τώρα θα δούμε δυο account. forthnet και user. Όπως θα δείτε το user έχει και τσεκαρισμένη την επιλογή Default user, δηλαδή λόγω αυτού μπαίνει κατευθείαν χωρίς login. 


7) Επιλέγουμε *Configure* πάνω δεξιά. Μας έχει βγάλει τις επιλογές Edit και Delete. Πατάμε την επιλογή Delete δίπλα στον χρήστη user. 


8 ) To επόμενο βήμα είναι να αλλάξουμε το password μας (δηλαδή του χρήστη forthnet). Επιλέγουμε *Change my password*, Old password βάζουμε το παραπάνω και ως new βάζουμε ένα δικό μας. Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία θα μας ζήτησει login. Συνδεόμαστε πάλι ως forthnet με το νέο password που επιλέξαμε.


9) Τώρα μπορούμε εάν θέλουμε να αφήσουμε τον χρήστη forthnet του οποίου το όνομα δεν αλλάζει ή να δημηουργισουμε εαν νεο με δικο μας username και password. Εγω εκανα το δευτερο. Επιλέγουμε *Add new user*, βάζουμε username και πατάμε Apply. Μετα πατάμε *configure* πάνω δεξιά και στην συνέχεια edit δίπλα στο username που κάναμε. Πατάμε *reset password* έτσι ώστε το password του νέου χρήστη μας να είναι ίδιο με το username. Μέτα μπαίνουμε με τον νέο χρήστη και το αλλάζουμε ανάλογα.


*Μην σβήσετε το χρήστη forthnet ακόμα και αν κάνετε άλλο διότι αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως από CLI που θα μπούμε στην συνέχεια υπαρχει πρόσβαση μόνο με τον χρήστη forthnet.*


10)Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να απενεργοποιησουμε το CWMP (TR-069). Αυτό είναι το προτοκωλο που ο provider χρησιμοποιεί για να έχει τον ελεχγο του ρουτερ. Θα χρειαστούμε έναν telnet client προτείνω to Putty.


11) Συνδεόμαστε στο ρουτερ μέσω telnet. Hostname: 192.168.1.1 *Connection Type: Telnet

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75146

12) Username βάζουμε forthnet και password βάζουμε το νέο password που βάλαμε στον χρήστη forthnet. (Αν δεν το αλλάξατε είναι αυτό που ανέφερα παραπάνω)


13) Πλέον έχουμε μπει στο CLI του ρουτερ μας. Είναι έτοιμο να δεχτεί εντολές. Αν και το συγκεκριμένο CLI είναι πολύ πιο κλειστό από άλλα ρουτερ όπως πχ zte την δουλειά που θέλουμε την κάνει. 


14) Δίνουμε την εντολή:




```
config cwmp show
```



και βλέπουμε πως το cwmp είναι Enabled καθώς και κάποια άλλα στοιχεία.


Για να το απενεργοποιήσουμε, δίνουμε την εντολή:




```
config cwmp disable
```


Για επιβεβαίωση δίνουμε πάλι την εντολή:




```
config cwmp show
```


και όπως βλέπουμε έχει γίνει πλέον disable. Κλείνουμε το putty.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75147

Συνεχίζοντας της εξερεύνηση μπορούμε πλέον να μπούμε και στο κρυμμένο μενού διαχείρισης του ρουτερ μας, κάνοντας login με ένα χρήστη με δικαιώματα Administrator (βλέπε πιο πάνω) και να ρυθμίσουμε πολλά πράγματα όπως να κλείσουμε οριστικά το WPS, πολλαπλά SSID's και πολλά ακόμη.. Καλό θα ήταν να κλείσουμε και την απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση από το* Maintenance/Remote Manage* και *Maintenance/Remote Access.* Καλή εξερεύνηση!


http://192.168.1.1/Technicolor

----------


## mtzag

Εχω 2 παλια routers thomson technicolor 585 v7 / fritz 7050 το οποια νεκρωσανε μετα απο λαθος fιrmware update..
Μπορω να τα αναστησω ? εχω programmer tl866ii plus που διαβαζει τις flash τους.
Εχω και τα γνησια firmwares.
Θελω να τα επαναφερω για να τα κανω wifi access points

----------


## VirusX2

Δεν ξερω, δεν ετυχε ποτε να brickαρω ρουτερ ακομα.. :P Πάντως δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι αφού είναι ήδη νεκρά.. Λογικά θα παίξει!

----------

